# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [GW1] Expédition rétro : Retour au Pays de la Fournaise

## Maximelene

Bonjour les aminches !

Après quelques mois sur Guild Wars 2, pourquoi ne pas organiser une expédition "nostalgie" sur Guild Wars 1 ?!

L'objectif serait de (re)découvrir la campagne Prophecies (le Guild Wars original, donc) en groupe, de l'Eden à... aussi loin que possible ! Et ainsi de refaire un tour à la bonne vieille époque, où Ascalon était encore plus en ruines qu'actuellement, et où l'on pouvait péter la gueule des Charrs sans le moindre regret.

L'époque, aussi, où les contrôles étaient horribles...

Un groupe de 8 joueurs serait donc idéal (même s'il faut attendre un peu avant de pouvoir grouper à 8, personne ne serait jamais seul).

Le tout pourrait se dérouler durant deux ou trois soirées, histoire d'en voir (et d'en faire) un maximum.

La seule nécessite étant de disposer d'un compte Guild Wars avec Prophecies, de connaître vos identifiants (vérifiez que c'est le cas en lançant le jeu, il vous faut retrouver le nom d'un de vos personnages pour ça), et d'avoir une installation *complète et à jour* (il suffit d'ajouter la commande _-image_ à la fin du raccourci vers le jeu pour télécharger toutes les données, comptez 6Go), afin d'éviter de poireauter 20 minutes le temps que Gégé télécharge tout Ascalon avec son 56k.

Bref, si vous êtes intéressé, inscrivez-vous, et nous trouverons une date !

Motivés :
1 - Maximelene
2 - Lee Tchii
3 - Maderone
4 - Wizi
5 - Korbeil
6 - Tatsu-Kan
7 - ivanoff
8 -

----------


## purEcontact

J'en avais parlé à un petit groupe sur mumble il y a un petit bout de temps et ils avaient pas l'air super chaud.
En revanche, moi ça me botte bien !

----------


## Maderone

Finalement compte moi pour ça ! J'ai trop envie de rejouer un vrai healer  ::P: 

Et pas mal le titre :D

----------


## Anita Spade

::w00t:: La bonne initiative...
L'idée est fort séduisante et amusante, inutile de me compter dans vos rangs pour le moment, car manquant quelque peu de temps irl pour tout faire je ne suis pas persuadé d'être en mesure d'être présent, mais je suis le fil avec intérêt.

PS. Je n'ai plus aucun slot de perso de libre ::(: ...faudra que je dégage une mule.

----------


## Charmide

Ça m'intéresserait pas mal aussi, mais faudrait que j'ai un peu plus de temps libre (oui oui, je sais, copieur je suis) et que je parte en expédition archéologique pour retrouver mes identifiants. 
Donc je me contente (aussi²) de suivre pour l'instant.

----------


## kierian

> (...)et que je parte en expédition archéologique pour retrouver mes identifiants.(...)


Pas sûr, je viens de le lancer pour vérifier, et je me suis aperçu que mon login/pass de GW2 fonctionne avec. (peut-être une conséquence du truc où on devait lier les comptes pour le HOM.

----------


## Wizi

Je suis partant pour refaire du Gw1

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais !
Mais !
Mais !
J'avais parlé de Gwen en priorité !
C'est quoi cette auto-inscription ?!
Nalaaris, c'est toi qui a donné ton accord dans mon dos ?

----------


## Myron

Ça pourrais m’intéresser mais comment ça se passerait niveau timing? Perso j'aurais plus facile de venir aider à l'occasion sur une mission Gwen que de me retaper tout prophécies question emploi du temps mais j'avoue que ça serait sympa.

----------


## Maderone

> Mais !
> Mais !
> Mais !
> J'avais parlé de Gwen en priorité !
> C'est quoi cette auto-inscription ?!
> Nalaaris, c'est toi qui a donné ton accord dans mon dos ?


Du tout, il a lancé le truc tout seul. Il a essayé de me convaincre ce matin, j'étais pas chaud et puis je me suis dit, pourquoi pas. Enfin vu que je suis dans l'impossibilité de retrouver mes id tellement c'est compliqué et chiant, j'hésite. Peut être que je pourrais les racheter pour pas cher. 

Ah donc en fait, il t'a inscrit sans te consulter ? Haha, elle est bien bonne celle là.
Et puis je suis passé à coté de la différence avec Gwen quand il me l'a dit :/.

----------


## Lee Tchii

T'as redemandé tes identifiants à Anet ?
Punaise, vous me faites peur là ^^'
PS: il faut utiliser les identifiants GW2 pour jouer à GW1 ^^'

----------


## Maderone

Ouais j'ai recherché comment faire, mais y'a finalement trop de paramètres qui m'empêcheraient de remettre la main dessus.

Edit : Sachant que je n'ai pas lié mes deux comptes, non, ça ne suffit pas.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je n'ai pas lié mes comptes et pourtant mon mdp GW1 a été écrasé et ça marche avec celui de GW 2 ! Essaie au moins ><

----------


## Maximelene

Lee Tchii, quand je t'en avait parlé tu m'avais dit être partante, je t'ai donc inscrit. Je peux te virer si tu ne veux pas.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bah, c'est surtout Gwen qui m’intéresse.
De toute façon, pour le moment, on ferait mieux de voir large niveau recrutement.
Le jeu commence par groupe de 4 joueurs si j'ai bonne mémoire, et parfois à 6. On risque pas forcément d'être toujours tous connectés au même moment également.

----------


## Maximelene

Je prévoyais de mettre en place deux ou trois soirées fixes, pour lesquels tout le monde serait donc connecté. Du coup, si on est plus de 8, des gens sont laissés derrière.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais si on part à 8 sur une instance à 6 ... aussi  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

2 groupes de 4 + mercenaires  :;):

----------


## Guitou

Je m'inscrit en suppléant le temps de retrouver mes ID et de me souvenir comment on joue (je l'avais à sa sortie mais j'avais pas put y jouer plus de quelques semaines).

Vous avez une idée des soirs que vous choisirez ?

----------


## Korbeil

Ah ouaiiiii, la fournaise c'est fnu !

Moi j'veux bien venir avec mon envouteuse (vu que mon main compte est banni  ::P: )
Mais faudra me laisser le temps de DL les majs  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Pour les jours faudra se concerter et trouver un truc idéal  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je suis partant également.
J'avais déjà dit sur mumble que ça me tentait bien.

----------


## Korbeil

13748 fichiers pour moi ... ça DL tranquillement là !

----------


## Hasunay

Je suis intéressé aussi :D Si on a lié le compte GW2 avec GW1 les ids sont automatiquement ceux de GW2 ?

----------


## kierian

> Je suis intéressé aussi :D Si on a lié le compte GW2 avec GW1 les ids sont automatiquement ceux de GW2 ?


Je ne pourrais pas dire avec certitude pour le login vu que l'email est dans mon cas le même pour les deux comptes, mais pour le pass, oui, il est maj automatiquement.

----------


## ivanoff

je suis partant pour cette expédition nostalgie  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Je retire ma candidature !
Je suis retourné sur le 1 en 2/2 et c'est juste plus possible >.<

En fait, j'ai pris l'habitude du gameplay dynamique et là, c'est juste de la torture.

----------


## Korbeil

moi j'retrouve plus mon mot de passe là :<

*continue de chercher*

----------


## dragou

> Je retire ma candidature !
> Je suis retourné sur le 1 en 2/2 et c'est juste plus possible >.<
> 
> En fait, j'ai pris l'habitude du gameplay dynamique et là, c'est juste de la torture.


Bienvenue au club.
Je suppose que tu as essayé de dodge et que..... ça n'a rien fait -_-

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, j'ai besoin d'un coup de patte.
Si parmi vous certains ont encore des figurines qu'ils n'ont pas linké sur l'autel du Panthéon, je les veux bien (et je les rendrais après, promis).
Si parmi vous certains ont du platine sans savoir quoi en faire ...
Si parmi vous des gens ont des idées sur "comment faire pour récupérer quelques points pour débloquer la tenue héritage", merci d'avance !

Je précise que j'ai filé toutes mes miniatures à Chaud'Patate (en échange d'aide pour les dernières instances de Prophécies) parce que j'étais persuadée de ne jamais revenir sur GW1 et je n'avais pas Gwen à l'époque. :x

----------


## ivanoff

Je suis également intéressé par le platine  :;):

----------


## NayeDjel

Ola, nouveau canard très interessé par un retour aux sources ! je lance le jeu régulièrement par pure nostalgie  ::cry::  et l'idée de le refaire me plait  ::): 

Ceci étant dit faudrait voir quand vous prévoyez de faire ca ! (perso c'est pas avant mardi prochain à cause des partiels).
gw004.jpg

----------


## Maximelene

Je viens de créer un Doodle pour les 3 prochaines semaines, mettez votre nom et vos dispos, histoire qu'on voie ce qu'on peut faire  :;): 

EDIT : avec l'adresse du Doodle, c'est mieux.

http://www.doodle.com/ytzwkwxenfkf3894

----------


## Korbeil

> EDIT : avec l'adresse du Doodle, c'est mieux.


Noob  ::ninja::

----------


## NayeDjel

Je me suis retiré du doodle.

finalement pas dispo :[[

----------


## Anonyme220622

Cette idée est plus qu'escellente, mais j'ai cru comprendre que ça ne s'était pas fait.

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je suis partant pour organiser ça !

Et le jeu se paie le luxe d'avoir encore des joueurs sur les serveurs internationnaux !

----------

